# Fingerprinting question



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

I was fingerprinted for a job I had in the 70's. Do I need to be fingerprinted (required in NY) again or can they pull up my old ones and use those?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that you'll need to have them done again. Best bet would be to contact whatever department issues your permits and get the answer straight from them.


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

I figured it wouldn't be that easy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It was a long time ago and they might not save prints for work (versus criminal) for that long. And let's face it, it's government. It would make sense for them to have your prints and you not having to do it again; therefore they probably don't still have your prints or because it's a different division, you'll need to do it again.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Fingerprints are normally not re-used. I am 99% sure you will have to have a new set done.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

You're getting new ones.
I've been printed more times that I think I can count.
Every time I've told them my prints are on file.
Nope. Get your fingers dirty again.

AFS


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

New York lets each county set a lot of their own rules for handgun permits. Your best bet is to call your county clerk / county pistol permit office.

Keep us posted on your progress. Its interesting (for me anyway) to hear accounts of how the process differs by county here in NY.

Good luck! :smt023


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

_*Todd*_, I should have known! Bureaucracy is a beautiful thing, eh?

_*Kev74*_, I lust posted in the newbie thread that I'm one step closer. I know what it's going to cost me. I didn't ask at the county clerk's office about the prints. The info I go says they do it electronically so I figured it's a sure do-over.

As for things differing by county, it's completely ridiculous. All the rules and regs prove that the bad guys are not going to go through this stupidity. It's the law-abiding ones who literally and figuratively pay the price. Drive to PA and you don't need to go through any of this. It's all wrong, I tell ya!


----------



## littlefuzz (Oct 29, 2008)

When I done mine the price for getting the prints done was included in the price of the permit anyway. They had a scanner that read the prints so I didn't even get my fingers dirty


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Fingerprints again. . . .*

You will absolutely be fingerprinted again. The prints are used for a comparison to prints on file once an at least 8 point classification is done. Between the Marine Corps and the S.O. I have been fingerprinted about 2 dozen times and that, again is for comparison against prints on file. No one will know you from your printing years ago and they don't apply to your permit. Your print classification will be compared against the known file for verification. Think about it and how easy identity theft is today. We do all the fingerprinting for CCW permits at the jail and forward them to GCIC for the background check. They are not only compared to your prints on file if they exist, but compared against the classifications of known felons on file as well. It all washes off with soap anyway. How else is the $15.00 fee for the background check going to be justified?


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's an update. I finally had some time off so I could start the paperwork. Yes, I was fingerprinted again. It was all electronic. They also did a right thumb print in ink and that one is on my permit. Prints cost $94.25, pictures $10, and the filing fee was $20 more. Now 2 copies must be filled out in black ink only, questions answered, with 4 county-dwelling references, their signatures, and both notarized before I can turn it in along with the particulars of the Ruger Mark III MKIII4 I bought right after. A gentleman at the gun shop overheard me ordering and said it was a great first pistol. I thanked him. I am well pleased with my purchase. 

I asked how long it would take to get my permit and was told usually it's 2 weeks once all the paperwork is turned in but it could be up to 4. They are closed tomorrow and Friday and a few of my references are out of town for the weekend so it will be Monday afternoon before I can turn the paperwork in. 

Then the official clock starts!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hud said:


> Prints cost $94.25, pictures $10, and the filing fee was $20 more.


Holy crap!!!! Electric prints here are $10 and "old fashioned" ink are $15. No filing fees either.


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, think of the revenue it generates for the county. Good deal for them.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think its a matter of generating revenue. I think the whole process in NY is designed to make you want to give up and not follow through. Then there's one less evil gun on the streets.


----------



## Hud (Nov 16, 2008)

An update:

It took a month (2 weeks longer than usual because of demand) to get my permit. A sheriff's deputy told me that they used to get 70 applications a week. Now it's 70 a day. They recently changed the process. I was able to walk in and do all the fingerprinting and info. Now you have to make an appointment.

I picked up my Ruger Mark III and I'm heading out to put it through it's paces.


----------

